
Show HN: AI Generated Food Blog - MacroChip
http://thisfoodblogdoesnotexist.com
======
MacroChip
When plainoldrecipe.com was on the frontpage a couple weeks ago I thought it
would be funny to do the opposite: add extraneous flavor text to recipes.
These flavor texts are generated by GPT-2 since I have no interest in making
the content myself. Some of the stories are funny. Surprisingly the Wild Rice
Pancakes suggest adding Nyquil, which I do not endorse.

Things I'll be working on next:

Automate new recipes every day (or every page refresh)

Generated recipes (the current recipes are human generated)

Deriving recipe ingredients and steps from user submitted images via
[http://pic2recipe.csail.mit.edu/](http://pic2recipe.csail.mit.edu/)

GPT-3. I will be applying to the open beta later this week. This would make a
lot more convincing flavor texts and could be aware of the recipe itself.
Right now I feed GPT2 the title only.

If you have any ideas or feedback please let me know. I'll post updates on
Twitter if you are interested.

